# PITTSBURGH PA Plow Driver Needed.



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am currently looking to hire a full time snow plow driver. He will be driving a 2004 F250, it is a MANUAL. Thus you must know how to drive it properly.

The truck is equipped with a V plow and Salt Dogg spreader.

The route is Moon to Cranberry. Mainly small bank lots.

Must:
*********24/7 Always be able to work for any number of hours ****************
Drive a stick
Be 100% reliable
Have prior experience
No alcohol or drugs

Good pay with a bonus at the end of the season.

Contact me through here. Include your full name, location you live, age, prior experience, if you are 24/7, anything else you would like to ad.

Thank you.


----------

